# Eastern California/Western Neveda



## EasternSierra (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, everyone!

I plan on taking a TON of walking tours of the mountains surrounding my home this summer.  There is LOADS of opportunity to photograph some of the most spectacular alpine scenery in the country, as well as TONS of wildlife moments to be captured.

I am an amateur field herpetologist, so I spend a lot of time looking for animals that are slithery...frogs, newts, salamanders, snakes...you get the idea.  

Anyone that finds themselves driving down highway 395 from Reno to the Mojave Desert...shoot me a line!  I would LOVE to get together with some good photographers.  I'll trade you location and opportunity for instruction and advice...:mrgreen:

I can be reached via PM here, or via email to chris@kingofcolubrids.com.  If you send me an email...include photography in the subject line, so I don't throw it out.  I tend to delete anything not related to snakes at that email, because it is from my business...


----------

